# Are they paired



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi guys its me again with another breeding problem. So it turned out that my last pair were males. SO they have now been separated. About 3 weeks ago I put a male and female into a cage to see if they paired up. So at first the female didn't really want to know. I left them. My male kept trying to get close to her but she would run away. Then about 2 weeks ago my male started to sit in the nest bowl and coo then they started to get really close as if they were best friends. When ever I took one of them out the other would make a groaning noise as in to call the pigeon back. So the male would sit in the bowl quite allot until 2 days ago when I started to see the female sitting in the bowl. This might be a sigh that she is about to lay but I haven't seen these guys mate or billing. Like when the 2 males would mate and bill each other all the time. So do you guys know what is going on here?

thankyou 

abz


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

abzantz said:


> Hi guys its me again with another breeding problem. So it turned out that my last pair were males. SO they have now been separated. About 3 weeks ago I put a male and female into a cage to see if they paired up. So at first the female didn't really want to know. I left them. My male kept trying to get close to her but she would run away. Then about 2 weeks ago my male started to sit in the nest bowl and coo then they started to get really close as if they were best friends. When ever I took one of them out the other would make a groaning noise as in to call the pigeon back. So the male would sit in the bowl quite allot until 2 days ago when I started to see the female sitting in the bowl. This might be a sigh that she is about to lay but I haven't seen these guys mate or billing. Like when the 2 males would mate and bill each other all the time. So do you guys know what is going on here?
> 
> thankyou
> 
> abz



It sounds like they have paired up and the hen is going to lay eggs.. that is if she is a hen.


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

She is a hen she has layed before and the male has been a dad before.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

abzantz said:


> She is a hen she has layed before and the male has been a dad before.


that is good, you should not have any parent issues then.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

it sometimes takes time till they lay. it can take up to a month but usually 2 weeks after they get together


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a picture for you guys.










The female is in the bowl and the male is next to her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where are their perches and aviary?


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

well I got the birds with there wings clipped so they can not fly. So i have not put any perches in there. I also let them walk in the garden once a day.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You know, they can still hop up on things. They might appreciate at least a brick to sit on.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeons do not like to roost on the floor if they can help it. I have an 18 yr old cock that can't fly up to his nest any longer, I had to make him a ramp so he could be happy.
Dave


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

I will put a couple of bricks in there for them.


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

She layed a egg last night guys. When will I be expecting the secound egg and also when will I be expecting the babies?


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

in a few weeks usually, and yes put perches in there!! they can jump up, my pigeons hate roosting on the floor, put perches in as soon as you can but put them lower to higher or crisscross so they can get up high


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The second egg will come in roughly a day. It depends on the bird exactly how long.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

abzantz said:


> She layed a egg last night guys. When will I be expecting the secound egg and also when will I be expecting the babies?


the second is layed 45 or so hours later.. they would hatch if fertile about 19 days after they start to sit on the eggs to give them constant heat... mark your calendar after the second is layed and they start to sit them well.


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi guys I have a question. My pigeons have already started to sit on there eggs. Is this ok? I am still waiting for the 2nd one.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

abzantz said:


> Hi guys I have a question. My pigeons have already started to sit on there eggs. Is this ok? I am still waiting for the 2nd one.


Yeah, sometimes they do that. This means that when they hatch one baby will be older/bigger than the other. You'll have to watch to make sure the smaller one gets fed enough.


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

I am hopefuly expecting the second egg tonight.


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah guys she layed her 2nd egg last night.


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys look at these


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yep... those are pigeon's eggs....


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

yep they are. I also today had to get my other pair of pigeons a nest bowl but they were all out of black ones so I had to buy a pink one. Is the pink one, ok? I HOPE THEY USE IT.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I not sure you may only get hens


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

abzantz said:


> yep they are. I also today had to get my other pair of pigeons a nest bowl but they were all out of black ones so I had to buy a pink one. Is the pink one, ok? I HOPE THEY USE IT.


if it's not so bright that it looks almost red you're probably fine. (Some pigeons/doves are scared of red.)


----------



## abzantz (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys I candled 1 of the eggs today to see if it was fertile and it was, I saw a buitiful baby embryo with vains. It is so small  Cant wait for it to hatch.


----------

